# Atta Girl Evoni!



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Texas Waffle House employee makes a mark!

Waffle House employee's act of kindness toward elderly customer lands her $16G scholarship | Fox News


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

&#128077;&#127996;my vote for a humanitarian move.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish the best for Evoni Williams, such a great example to set and a wonderful act of kindness.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I wish the best for Evoni Williams, such a great example to set and a wonderful act of kindness.


She damn sure* aint* a ******, huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> She damn sure* aint* a ******, huh?


From the article and video indicators she certainly appears to be a fine upstanding hard working young lady.

But to the subject of the word, "******"...

I just finished reading an interesting book entitled The N Word: Who Can Say It, Who Shouldn't, and Why

While I don't agree with the premise that only certain people are "allowed to say the N Word" I was intrigued by the author's views. My belief is that the "N" Word as people like to refer, or more accurately, "******," since there are possibly millions of words that begin with the letter N, can be used by anyone. Free Speech etc.

I also believe that use of this word can be both Accurately Descriptive as well as Simply Rude. Regardless, it is also my thought that anyone who gets offended by a "WORD" is lacking in self discipline and most likely intellectually very weak.

Had the author of this book, Jabari Asim, contacted me I would have given him vast and wonderful insight into this word.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome!!! Now that's something you can shout from the rooftops MSM! Put this story on the front page! Evoni Williams work ethic and kindness is what this country needs way more of. :armata_PDT_37:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> From the article and video indicators she certainly appears to be a fine upstanding hard working young lady.
> 
> But to the subject of the word, "******"...
> 
> ...


You see the thing about ******* is that they come in all sizes, shapes, *and colors*. I have known and employed many, which is the basis of my worldview. The term has been used as a platform by those who wish to continue an agenda of imprisonment of a culture. Any action or term can be deemed offensive given the right platform to create a lie. As well, anyone with any degree of intelligence knows that what I have seen, and speak of here is the truth.

If the term offends someone, they must have some internal doubt or concern that themselves, or either someone else, actually is a ******.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well that story made my day!


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> You see the thing about ******* is that they come in all sizes, shapes, *and colors*.


As a former big city boy, I have to give you a resounding YES. Can anyone say _******_? As with many words, they can be given / taken to be positive or to denigrate. An awful lot depends on the tenor or delivery. The disconnect so often happens when a word or phrase is meant in one way and interpreted the wrong way. Party on!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

When I ran the bakery section of a grocery store in Houston I saw the improper use of the word ******. I was getting my production done and over heard a dispute between the assistant meat manager and a “customer”. Now I put put parathesis on the word customer because in my book you can do certain things that promote you to son of a bitch real quick. One of them in walking into my back room as a customer and start yelling...that’s not a smart move. This was far worse.

So an older man walked up to the counter and immediately started yelling for customer service. The assistant manger, a black man, responded politely, “yes sir how may I help you”. The man answers, “I ain’t gonna be served by a ******, go get someone else”. At that moment he was promoted to..if you were younger you would be getting an ass beating. The black guy responded, “sir I will be helping you today, if that doesn’t work for you, you can leave”. Imo that old man was the ****** at that point and I was shocked at the meat managers composure. I would have responded differently.

Had a white dude come in and start yelling at my workers, who were older women. There was a window to view customers from the cook area. I was cooking when this occurred. After yelling at them, which got my attention, I looked up and made eye contact with this pos. He started yelling at me...I kicked his ass out of the store. 

That shit don’t fly with me.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Given a story about an employee, everyone sees what you saw.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> ....
> 
> That shit don't fly with me.


Yeah. Seems some folks just need to spew their shit into otherwise pleasant environments. And threads.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah. Seems some folks just need to spew their shit into otherwise pleasant environments. And threads.


Fair enough. Didn't mean to derail the thread. The topic is one of my buttons...I'll step out of this one.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Fair enough. Didn't mean to derail the thread. The topic is one of my buttons...I'll step out of this one.


 You misunderstood my thinly veiled post. You didn't derail the thread.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> She damn sure* aint* a ******, huh?





A Watchman said:


> You see the thing about ******* is that they come in all sizes, shapes, *and colors*. I have known and employed many, which is the basis of my worldview. The term has been used as a platform by those who wish to continue an agenda of imprisonment of a culture. Any action or term can be deemed offensive given the right platform to create a lie. As well, anyone with any degree of intelligence knows that what I have seen, and speak of here is the truth.
> 
> If the term offends someone, they must have some internal doubt or concern that themselves, or either someone else, actually is a ******.


Bullshit. If Evoni was white - you'd have never made post #4. You just like to stir the pot and justify your own frequent racist 'concerns'... followed by @Slippy doing his usual mitigation posts.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's two things we agree on, MountainGirl.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> That's two things we agree on, MountainGirl.


Stay out of it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Bullshit. If Evoni was white - you'd have never made post #4. You just like to stir the pot and justify your own frequent racist 'concerns'... followed by @Slippy doing his usual mitigation posts.


Does the term "******" mean "black of skin" or "black of heart"?

Reread Watchman's 2nd post on the topic and I expect you will pick up which meaning he defaults to.

P.S. J6 is STILL a douchebag.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Does the term "******" mean "black of skin" or "black of heart"?
> 
> Reread Watchman's 2nd post on the topic and I expect you will pick up which meaning he defaults to.
> 
> P.S. J6 is STILL a douchebag.


I read his 2nd post, and everyone's posts. That _might_ be _his_ default - but I've yet to hear him, or anyone else, use that term in here while referring to someone who isn't "black of skin". Have you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Bullshit. If Evoni was white - you'd have never made post #4. You just like to stir the pot and justify your own frequent racist 'concerns'... followed by @Slippy doing his usual mitigation posts.


Bullshit. You haven't done your homework.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I read his 2nd post, and everyone's posts. That _might_ be _his_ default - but I've yet to hear him, or anyone else, use that term in here while referring to someone who isn't "black of skin". Have you?


Then you haven't read all of my posts. I can assure you I have referred to white people as ******* HERE at PF. Geez ..... You have only been here 4 months.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Bullshit. You haven't done your homework.


What homework? I read posts, make comments or not.



A Watchman said:


> Then you haven't read all of my posts. I can assure you I have referred to white people as ******* HERE at PF. Geez ..... You have only been here 4 months.


I'm not going to go back and read all 9,572 of your posts. If you say you have, you have. I only know what I've read over the last 5 months; which is you calling a lot of different people a lot of different things - but no, I've never seen you refer to a non-black as ******. I dont give a rats-butt what you want to call someone. What bowed my neck is there is so little good that makes it into the news these days, and not that many threads are started with something nice like that to read. We all fart - but that's no reason to hang our ass over the punch-bowl to stink up what we might want to enjoy... especially if it turns into a turd, which this thread now has.

Peace out. :idea:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> What homework? I read posts, make comments or not.
> 
> I'm not going to go back and read all 9,572 of your posts. If you say you have, you have. I only know what I've read over the last 5 months; which is you calling a lot of different people a lot of different things - but no, I've never seen you refer to a non-black as ******. I dont give a rats-butt what you want to call someone. What bowed my neck is there is so little good that makes it into the news these days, and not that many threads are started with something nice like that to read. We all fart - but that's no reason to hang our ass over the punch-bowl to stink up what we might want to enjoy... especially if it turns into a turd, which this thread now has.
> 
> Peace out. :idea:


This thread is about Evoni's act of excellence in the workplace and stand as a productive citizen, not your off the hip interpretation or emotional moment. Please keep it as such.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Stay out of it.


You should have held the conversation in private if you wanted it to be private, MountainGirl. He's a racists, one of the most common kind. He's been out here for years. You calling him out is good, me staying out of it isn't going to happen.

He doesn't rate your attention beyond what you've done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> You should have held the conversation in private if you wanted it to be private, MountainGirl. He's a racists, one of the most common kind. He's been out here for years. You calling him out is good, me staying out of it isn't going to happen.
> 
> He doesn't rate your attention beyond what you've done.


Who is this "he" that you accuse of being a "racists, one of the most common kind"? And exactly what is the "most common kind"? I'm here to learn, teach and make people laugh so please do tell.

Thanks!:vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*For the record:*

Post #4 is a compliment to Ms. Evoni, for not succumbing to the trappings and culture that many her age, have let derail their potential.

The story and subsequent OP is about the employee, and not about the customer. The elderly gentlemen's race is irrelevant to the (and my) acknowledgement of the good deed.

I have had close friends beginning in childhood through today, that were (are) Black, Hispanic, and Filipino. I am well aware of the cultural differences between the races and acknowledge them. I am also aware that certain behaviors are detrimental to one's own ability to succeed and to make a positive contribution to society .... regardless of the color of your skin.

Understand the difference between the following two definitions and do not get lost in the concept of liberalism:
rac·ism - prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
"a program to combat racism"
The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races

re·al·ist - a person who accepts a situation as it is and is prepared to deal with it accordingly.
"I am a realist, with no time for your world of make believe"
An artist or writer whose style is characterized by the representation of people or things as they actually are.

*
And now .... for the rest of the story:*

The article was of interest to me not only because of the acts of Ms Evoni, but because they took place in a Waffle House of which I am a frequent patron. For those of you that do not know, they are a restaurant chain that serves grill type food 24 hours a day, 365 days a week. They often have a wait to get in and sit at the counters that are mostly adjacent to the kitchen where you observe the cooking activities and are served from the kitchen directly to your "table". They do not serve anything fancy or pretty, just mostly basic eggs, bacon, waffles, hash brown's, burgers and sandwiches. They are seen as near the bottom of the list as far as "desirable" places to work. Often an employee is wearing crumpled up uniforms and missing a tooth or two. This isn't no IHOP experience.

My town has two of them, one on the north side that employees a predominately white staff and serves a predominately white patron; and one on the south side of town that employees a predominately black staff and serves a predominately black patron. Its the unique experience at both of them at draws me in to get an up close opportunity to interact with the staff, which I absolutely enjoy. Most here know that I call employees of retail/hospitality establishments I visit by their first name and strike up a dialogue that usually involves friendly humor that puts a smile on their face. The accessibility of a Waffle House employee in their "kitchen", makes this a great opportunity to interact, of which i most certainly do.

My 18 year old daughter loves to visit hem with me as well, and we frequently do when we are out of town looking for a semi - quick morning breakfast on the way back home. Within the last (6) weeks my daughter who is attending college just north of Dallas, has met me in Arlington on the weekend, to attend a PBR (Professional Bull Riding) event at the Cowboy's stadium and a Little Big Town concert together. On Sunday morning as we head back to our respective homes (her dorm room) we have stopped at a Waffle House for breakfast and said our goodbye's from there.

*And finally .... in closing:*

May God bless all of the employees at Waffle Houses everywhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ...
> *And finally .... in closing:*
> 
> May God bless all of the employees at Waffle Houses everywhere.


...Except that one surly bastard of a cook I saw picking his damn nose at a Waffle House in Florence, SC and being a bitch to the waitresses. He saw that I saw him and winked. I cancelled my order and left. The only reason that I didn't call the bastard out was that I was carrying concealed and at the time my Georgia Weapons Carry License was not recognized by the state of South Carolina. I didn't feel like going to jail that day.

Anyway, I'd be less than honest with you all if I acted like I wanted God to bless this man, knowing that I asked God to strike him dead on the spot...:vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> ...Except that one surly bastard of a cook I saw picking his damn nose at a Waffle House in Florence, SC and being a bitch to the waitresses. He saw that I saw him and winked. I cancelled my order and left. The only reason that I didn't call the bastard out was that I was carrying concealed and at the time my Georgia Weapons Carry License was not recognized by the state of South Carolina. I didn't feel like going to jail that day.
> 
> Anyway, I'd be less than honest with you all if I acted like I wanted God to bless this man, knowing that I asked God to strike him dead on the spot...:vs_lol:


Awww come on Slip, lighten up a bit! We all know toothless waitresses and bugger pickin' cooks are all just part of the Waffle House experience! :tango_face_grin:

No, seriously, huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Texas Waffle House employee makes a mark!
> 
> Waffle House employee's act of kindness toward elderly customer lands her $16G scholarship | Fox News


What a nice lady. May the Lord continue to richly bless her..her family and friends.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm with MountainGirl on this.
Some of our members use language that will make the black preppers hesitant to hang out teach us and learn from us. I don't see the need for it.
@MountainGirl - You have now met someone who has called a white person a ******. I'm not much into using the word, nowadays as it is so polarizing. Just a personal decision. I have in podcasts used it when railing against political correctness. I hate political correctness.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton

Allow me to be the first to welcome ALL Patriot American Prepper's who just happen to have black pigmented skin. I welcome all as my brothers/sisters and know this, I will defend all Patriot American Prepper's who just happen to have black pigmented skin with all I have.

But, if any attempt any racist behavior, I will smite thee down with great vengeance.

This, I shit you not...

Your friend,

Slippy!:vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> She damn sure* aint* a ******, huh?


Nope. In 50s vernacular around where I was raised.she would surely qualify as a nice colored person. Us poor white trash seemed to play well with them.lol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Nope. In 50s vernacular around where I was raised.she would surely qualify as a nice colored person. Us poor white trash seemed to play well with them.lol.


I find that to be an interesting point, and it took me back to my childhood days. First grade, we all played, together. As the years progressed, my attitude changed because my former friends' attitude changed. I owed them, they said. Where do you think they got that notion?
My first year in the army got my attitude back to where it should be.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm with MountainGirl on this.
> Some of our members use language that will make the black preppers hesitant to hang out teach us and learn from us. I don't see the need for it.
> @MountainGirl - You have now met someone who has called a white person a ******. I'm not much into using the word, nowadays as it is so polarizing. Just a personal decision. I have in podcasts used it when railing against political correctness. I hate political correctness.





Slippy said:


> @Denton
> 
> Allow me to be the first to welcome ALL Patriot American Prepper's who just happen to have black pigmented skin. I welcome all as my brothers/sisters and know this, I will defend all Patriot American Prepper's who just happen to have black pigmented skin with all I have.
> 
> ...


I concur, until the race card is pulled and *intentionally* used out of context or application.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The vast majority of black people (In the USA) that I know and encounter are far more racist than the white people that I know and encounter.

I have traveled extensively and had business and personal dealings in far more places in the USA than most. My experiences are factual. I also see that every year, more and more black Americans are becoming increasingly more racist against other Americans who are visibly white or of hispanic and asian descent.

Simply one man's intelligent observation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The vast majority of black people (In the USA) that I know and encounter are far more racist than the white people that I know and encounter.
> 
> I have traveled extensively and had business and personal dealings in far more places in the USA than most. My experiences are factual. I also see that every year, more and more black Americans are becoming increasingly more racist against other Americans who are visibly white or of hispanic and asian descent.
> 
> Simply one man's intelligent observation.


Oh, I understand that. They don't even realize they are racist. They see themselves as victims. We have a few here, at work. Then again, I know some white people who are racist and they know it


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm with MountainGirl on this.
> Some of our members use language that will make the black preppers hesitant to hang out teach us and learn from us. I don't see the need for it.
> @*MountainGirl* - You have now met someone who has called a white person a ******. I'm not much into using the word, nowadays as it is so polarizing. Just a personal decision. I have in podcasts used it when railing against political correctness. I hate political correctness.


This is more than a matter of 'political correctness' - which I also detest. It's a matter of respecting ourselves. What we say, the words we intentionally choose, communicate to the world who we are. Although we should leave to God to judge others, we still form opinions about people; that's the human thing to do. My method, is to watch how someone treats _other_ people.

And you are right about black preppers not wanting to hang out here for teaching and learning... or any others, for that matter, who see the tenor, atmosphere and demeanor - and decide to not join/stay/interact.

Recently, in an Intro thread - it was maybe the 3rd? 4th? welcome post the question was asked _'You're not one of those fudge-packin pansy boys are you?_ <--or something like that. Now, that could have been one of two things: either the Member knew the Noob and was just giving him the gears - or - it wasn't, in which case it becomes pretty clear that certain groups are not welcome here, and/or will be harassed if they open their mouth. Until it's clear to others which of those two the case is - the *default* is _Wow, whatta rude jerk_. Which is fine if that's how you want this forum to be.

We teach people how they can treat us. And we learn how we'll be treated - by watching how the teachers treat others, and the respect they have for themselves.

*JMO*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> This is more than a matter of 'political correctness' - which I also detest. It's a matter of respecting ourselves. What we say, the words we intentionally choose, communicate to the world who we are. Although we should leave to God to judge others, we still form opinions about people; that's the human thing to do. My method, is to watch how someone treats _other_ people.
> 
> And you are right about black preppers not wanting to hang out here for teaching and learning... or any others, for that matter, who see the tenor, atmosphere and demeanor - and decide to not join/stay/interact.
> 
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> This is more than a matter of 'political correctness' - which I also detest. It's a matter of respecting ourselves. What we say, the words we intentionally choose, communicate to the world who we are. Although we should leave to God to judge others, we still form opinions about people; that's the human thing to do. My method, is to watch how someone treats _other_ people.
> 
> And you are right about black preppers not wanting to hang out here for teaching and learning... or any others, for that matter, who see the tenor, atmosphere and demeanor - and decide to not join/stay/interact.
> 
> ...


Querstion to the folks;

Is the target audience of PF "fudge packin' pansy boys" or ain't it? Or more importantly, are "fudge packin' pansy boys" less than 2% of the population or what? If they are more than 2% and lets say they are 3% then so what if anyone offends them? After all, they are sticking their penises in another man's butthole, how offended can they be if someone makes fun of them...seriously, how FUBAR is that?

Just sayin'...:vs_blush:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Querstion to the folks;
> 
> Is the target audience of PF "fudge packin' pansy boys" or ain't it? Or more importantly, are "fudge packin' pansy boys" less than 2% of the population or what? If they are more than 2% and lets say they are 3% then so what if anyone offends them? After all, they are sticking their penises in another man's butthole, how offended can they be if someone makes fun of them...seriously, how FUBAR is that?
> 
> Just sayin'...:vs_blush:


I come here to teach, learn, hang out with *like minded* folks and friends, and laugh with a deliberate and sarcastic intention. I have never made this a secret, nor after 9000 plus posts have I changed any of my methodologies or participation efforts here. I utilize my sarcastic sense of humor at home, at work, and here, with the intent of delivering the truth and the obvious, to those who choose to see the lies of this world through "rose colored glasses".

There are no false pretenses with me, I am a successful Business Man, Husband and Father in many different arenas because I understand people and can use their strengths and weaknesses to motivate them to achieve results.

I will continue to watch and report the truths that my journey and several decade long studies, travels, business, and personal experiences have taught me. I typically do not debate, because I have no interest in "winning" anything. I will tell you what I sincerely believe to be the truth, then you get to make a choice with your very own free will. You also get the consequences of your choices. My intentions here are to be truthful with little regard to being playing nice. I will leave the that to those who believe their mission in life is to be passive and tolerant to motives that are contrary to my Constitution and the teachings of my God.

If you identify as a ************, a liberal, or an idiot that is your business. I will simply call you what YOU are, surely this won't (shouldn't) come as a surprise to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> If you identify as a ************, a liberal, or an idiot that is your business. I will simply call you what YOU are, surely this won't (shouldn't) come as a surprise to you.


Likewise, if any of the above describe you and after reading awhile here ..... you still choose to stay and play in our world here at PF ..... May God have mercy on you, because many here will not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Likewise, if any of the above describe you and after reading awhile here ..... you still choose to stay and play in our world here at PF ..... May God have mercy on you, because many here will not.


(I like this feller called @A Watchman and am proud to call him @ A Friend )


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice for sure, but pretty sad that this now represents going out of your way when this was common place when and where I grew up.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> If you identify as a ************, a liberal, or an idiot that is your business. I will simply call you what YOU are, surely this won't (shouldn't) come as a surprise to you.





A Watchman said:


> Likewise, if any of the above describe you and after reading awhile here ..... you still choose to stay and play in our world here at PF ..... May God have mercy on you, because many here will not.


Wow. Sincerest apologies, Watchman. I didn't realize PF was_ your_ world; or that mercy was something that might need to be granted by you and others. Guess that makes me an idiot for choosing to stay. I can fix that.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow. Sincerest apologies, Watchman. I didn't realize PF was_ your_ world; or that mercy was something that might need to be granted by you and others. Guess that makes me an idiot for choosing to stay. I can fix that.


Lol respect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Wow. Sincerest apologies, Watchman. I didn't realize PF was_ your_ world; or that mercy was something that might need to be granted by you and others. Guess that makes me an idiot for choosing to stay. I can fix that.


You have stated (in threads that you started with that intent) over at the OTP, that everyone here at PF is an idiot for stockpiling ammo, firearms, food, and stores in general. You have also stated that you would not be coming back here to post anymore because of the "crazy preppers". So make up your mind already, huh?

Until you prove otherwise with some consistency, you are simply a fly by night authority with a lot of spare internet time and with little actual experience or ownership yourself. Claiming your male relationships and their experiences do not qualify you.

Suit yourself, I called it (you) as I see it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mountaingirl has my respect. 

I wonder how bold you would be A watchman if you were the less popular voice? She has valid points and just because you don’t agree with her doesn’t mean you should try to break down her credibility. 

You say all these things about her...where’s your proof? Let’s see some evidence. Not taken out of context by you of course...just the dry words from her mouth..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

There are idiots in every faction.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Mountaingirl has my respect.
> 
> I wonder how bold you would be A watchman if you were the less popular voice? She has valid points and just because you don't agree with her doesn't mean you should try to break down her credibility.
> 
> You say all these things about her...where's your proof? Let's see some evidence. Not taken out of context by you of course...just the dry words from her mouth..


I gave you the source of her posts and some here are members there also. Once again, I will not debate just speak the truth that is a written record of which you can go and read for yourself. I will also state that I called her out on it over there .... twice. I now suggest, its time to move along from this display of drama.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I gave you the source of her posts and some here are members there also. Once again, I will not debate just speak the truth that is a written record of which you can go and read for yourself. I will also state that I called her out on it over there .... twice. I now suggest, its time to move along from this display of drama.


No drama on my side mate. You are not in control. Does that bother you?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> *You have stated (in threads that you started with that intent) over at the OTP, that everyone here at PF is an idiot for stockpiling ammo, firearms, food, and stores in general.* You have also stated that you would not be coming back here to post anymore because of the "crazy preppers". So make up your mind already, huh?
> 
> Until you prove otherwise with some consistency, you are simply a fly by night authority with a lot of spare internet time and with little actual experience or ownership yourself. Claiming your male relationships and their experiences do not qualify you.
> 
> Suit yourself, I called it (you) as I see it.


*Oh hell no. You are a liar.*

Here is the link to that thread at OTP.
Clueless Delusional 'Preppers' 
I made that thread during the time of *TGus.* Remember him? The Prepper from Boston? He was going to plant his rooftops and organize his community?? He was even mentioned in the thread.

Here's my OP:


> It's astonishing to read some of the posts of people in prepper forums who think they are prepping for SHTF. I'm not talking about folks who homestead, or put up a large food supply, or stock tons of ammo/weapons...but even some of them...
> 
> I'm talking about those who live near, or in the middle of, 1,000+ population and up and think they will survive.
> 
> ...


Yours was the second post in the thread - and you wanted to play "Devils Advocate" - and it was a good thread (you clicked 'like' on most of my posts) that evolved into EMP events...

So if you want to bash me, at least get your facts straight. And quit fk'n lying.

I do recall I said I wasn't going to post here and did take an extended break from here - but it wouldn't have been because of preppers. There's other things here that are not pleasant to hang around in for long, as you well know.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Cat got your tongue bro?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I gave you the source of her posts and some here are members there also. Once again, I will not debate just speak the truth that is a written record of which you can go and read for yourself. I will also state that I called her out on it over there .... twice. I now suggest, its time to move along from this display of drama.


*Nope, more lies. *No wonder you want to 'move along', lol.

Clueless Delusional 'Preppers'

Other than exposing your lies - I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else; your low opinion of me is of no consequence.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

After reading your remarks in several posts over at OTP, here was my response to you some time back in early February, in a thread you started titled "Prepping, Fear Confessions and More"

*
My thoughts:

Your mountain - Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

Idiots - They are everywhere if you go looking for them, but not a part of my inner circle or life.

Prepper - I am a prepared person in moderation, however I likely have more options than most. I enjoy my hobbies, liberties, and the freedoms that this country offers me, I'll continue to indulge until I can't and then I will adapt ... quickly.

Real deal at OTP - We are not here at OTP because we are the real deal of anything. We are simply just real.

Your continued comparison of your lifestyle, to the choices of others - Everyone gets a choice and the consequences thereof. Seems you are looking for some time of validation.

Your prepper status - By your own description, you live a life of self mandated isolation, at least part time. It appears you have chosen to not prepare for anything, instead just take life as it unfolds. I like to drive the boat and be in the know.

Prepper Forums - You like to come here and talk about them, yet still participate over there. There is indeed a friendly rivalry that exists and definitely has some history, but you do not have enough tenure to stir the pot. Please do not. *

Like I said earlier, I will post what I see in this world. You get your very own choice and ownership. Go ahead take it ...... I am ok with it, always was. 
However I am still a little confused/surprised .... you fired at me in a complimentary post about a young lady, because:
I believe there are white ******* and that word has nothing to do with skin color in my vocabulary.
Somebody else called a newby a "************".

Sure.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MountainGirl, 4, Slippy & AWatchman, down and counting out.

Wait, wait, AWatch is moving!

Redefining words isn't your privilege. Use the wrong word, and no one will care what you believe.

Black Lives Matter! 

Have a nice day.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Let's keep this in perspective, shall we?

The Outdoor Trading Post

It's in a Member's Only area - where I felt comfortable opening up, to ask for help.

Here is my OP that preceded your Post -for those who cant access the thread:



> First, we each have our own way and nature; I make no judgements on anybody or their choices, nor is this directed at any particular person - though some folks might be used as examples, with no offense intended.
> 
> Is it fear? Survival instinct? What is it that drives a person to 'prep'? It's understandable how someone who lived through the Depression, or poverty, can become a packrat. Throw nothing away. I get that. But this is different, imo. Seems folks are so freakin afraid of what might come that choices are made to extremes... 100s of 1,000s of rounds, food stores stocked to the gunnels, reading & research for methods etc... faraday, sigh... Good thing 'self fulfilling prophesy' only plays in some cases.
> 
> ...


There was a lot of positive interaction in that thread, which helped me a lot during times of doubt, for which I was and am grateful. If you don't like what I post there, or here, just put me on ignore.



A Watchman said:


> After reading your remarks in several posts over at OTP, here was my response to you some time back in early February, in a thread you started titled "Prepping, Fear Confessions and More"
> 
> *
> My thoughts:
> ...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> ....
> 
> However I am still a little confused/surprised .... you fired at me in a complimentary post about a young lady, because:
> I believe there are white ******* and that word has nothing to do with skin color in my vocabulary.
> ...


I didn't say that you asked the newby if he was a '************', just that somebody did.

And, if you think this:



A Watchman said:


> She damn sure* aint* a ******, huh?


 is a "complimentary post" - I guess we'll just have to disagree about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y’all are giving me quite the headache. Stop it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> I read his 2nd post, and everyone's posts. That _might_ be _his_ default - but I've yet to hear him, or anyone else, use that term in here while referring to someone who isn't "black of skin". Have you?


That and worse, multiple times.

Do your own homework, but from what I have seen, Watchman is no racist. In fact, he is the anti-racist from my perspective. He hates everybody equally (including me).


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Redefining words isn't your privilege. Use the wrong word, and no one will care what you believe.
> 
> Black Lives Matter!
> 
> Have a nice day.


"Redefining words is not YOUR privilege". That is only the privilege of J6 and his merry band of retards.

But hey, at least he gave you the "black lives matter" B.S. so at least you know who the real racist is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I really want to add another two cents, but I won't. I won't because that would be wrong as I am locking this thread.


----------

